

A "relatively close" alien planet that may be habitable - justinY
http://news.yahoo.com/super-earth-alien-planet-may-habitable-life-000948317.html

======
mooism2
Although not habitable in the sense that a human could just walk around on the
surface. 7 _g_ is a bit much for us.

